# motivation



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Lately I have been having so much trouble motivating myself to do anything.

I have recently dropped out of school because of this problem and have struggled with it all my life really. The work was never too difficult, but there was nothing about college that ever excited me or made me feel like part of the university.

I am currently job hunting, but I'm afraid that I won't be able to keep the job once I get it. I want to further practice my writing and art, but as time goes on it becomes more difficult to even practice or do the things I enjoy.

So what I'm asking is for people to share what motivates you or any tips you have for this kind of situation.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

What excites you? What makes you come alive?


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> What excites you? What makes you come alive?


I was in game design. I enjoyed it at first. I seem to do alright at it as well. People liked what I made. It's too much working with people though. People never understand my methods and rarely agree with them. 

I just get burned out quickly when I have to persuade people to see things my way.

To answer you question, I really can't think of anything.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, I can see how that part of it could become increasingly tiresome over time. May I ask what drew you to game design in the first place?


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> Yes, I can see how that part of it could become increasingly tiresome over time. May I ask what drew you to game design in the first place?


Well I would literally ponder what made games fun after I would play them. I've done that since I first started playing Nintendo games. I also enjoy writing and drawing. When I started practicing 3D modelling and taking classes in it my teachers told me I had talent.

My brother is a programmer. I have done some programming. I don't like doing it, but I'm not bad at it.

Game design seemed like a conglomeration of things that I was either, not bad at, or good at. My ideas always made sense to me of course and I've seen some of them crop up in successful titles occasionally.

I was also an accounting major before. I didn't hate it, but I didn't like most other accountants and that typical mindset. Going into gaming was changing from seeking career in what would make me money and give job security to seeking a career in doing something I enjoyed.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you considered focusing more on the Game Art aspect to get yourself started rather than overall design and programming? I believe it would be a better fit for you, based on what you've said here, and given that it's such a strongly related field, I'm sure most of what you've learned already can be put to good use as well.


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> Have you considered focusing more on the Game Art aspect to get yourself started rather than overall design and programming? I believe it would be a better fit for you, based on what you've said here, and given that it's such a strongly related field, I'm sure most of what you've learned already can be put to good use as well.


Well that's what I did. You sort of have to focus on programming or art first. The path to becoming a designer is much more indirect than something like a concept artist.

Like I said before though, I'm not in school anymore. I want to keep learning, and I believe if I could get out of this trench, then I could learn much faster on my own than I ever did at school.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Omisoc said:


> Well that's what I did. You sort of have to focus on programming or art first. The path to becoming a designer is much more indirect than something like a concept artist.
> 
> Like I said before though, I'm not in school anymore. I want to keep learning, and I believe if I could get out of this trench, then I could learn much faster on my own than I ever did at school.


Do you currently live on your own or are your parents still paying for your expenses? If its the first, I think your going to learn fast that getting your career started and earning money is a huge motivator to not living on the streets.:happy:


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Lance said:


> Do you currently live on your own or are your parents still paying for your expenses? If its the first, I think your going to learn fast that getting your career started and earning money is a huge motivator to not living on the streets.:happy:


Haha I live on my own, they help out though.

I'm wondering how far that alone will take me.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

what do you like to do?do something that you really enjoy doing and see how you like that


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

hotgirlinfl said:


> what do you like to do?do something that you really enjoy doing and see how you like that


I like to read, write, I like to draw, paint, 3d model. Pretty much everything my major demanded of me.


----------

